# US Airways Dividend Miles?



## hefleycatz (Feb 16, 2011)

When looking at using points to book thru USAirways to Cabo they offer 4 different tiers, Low Coach, High Coach, Low First, High First.   

Low Coach is sold out, high coach 40,000 points , low first 30,000 points high first 70,000 points.   When looking at the seat chart low first seats  are in the front with first class.  am I missing something (you have to share a seat with someone :hysterical: )  or is it just a way to fill first class seats.   I will have to transfer miles from SPG account, so I'm not sure whether its worth trying or will they be sold out before I get miles transferred. (Total 120,000).

Also, will I have to transfer 1/2 one day and 1/2 the next because of maximum limits?  

Thanks, 

lee


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 16, 2011)

Let me ask this,      would you travel a little longer (about 2 hours), to be in first class using the same amount of points as it would take to travel in  business? USAirways vs American.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

i book first class with usair all the time because sometimes you can use just as much or less or a little more for the comfort of first class. go ahead and book it.


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 16, 2011)

And not feel guilty that my 3 kids (20,21,25) will be in business?  :hysterical:  

lee


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2011)

We just flew FC in USAirways from Kauai with an award ticket.  It was wonderful.  Business class doesn't look all that much better than economy to me.


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 16, 2011)

OOps.   wrong wording   I meant coach.   We will be paying for 3 and using miles for 2


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 16, 2011)

i would only not recommend using a high, if you can use a low later

re domestic premium >

there are some with angled lieflat seats to hawaii

also some three class between east coast and west coast


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 17, 2011)

they should be happy they are on the plane and going on a vacation you and i probably could not afford to go on when we were their age.

i have put my kids in coach, with us in first a few times and i do NOT feel guilty.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 17, 2011)

pointsjunkie said:


> they should be happy they are on the plane and going on a vacation you and i probably could not afford to go on when we were their age.
> 
> i have put my kids in coach, with us in first a few times and i do NOT feel guilty.


Ditto


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 22, 2011)

OK, just booked travel to Cabo using USAirways miles for 2 tickets and purchasing 3 (ouch).

The good thing is that I got DH and I  RT first class tickets using the same amount of miles  (60,000 pp) as coach would have been.  (actually would have been more, because the low tier of coach was already sold out so I would have given up 80,000 pp vs. 60,000 pp)  

I love it when a plan works out.  Whew!!!   And DH and I get 2 free checked bags each, so no carry on's.   

So glad that is out of the way now.  


lee


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 22, 2011)

did you put the FF tickets in your children's name and yours on the paid flight so you can get the miles flown logged into your account?


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 23, 2011)

Uuuhh, no. ??  Should I've?  We haven't flown with USAirways before, so I just set up an account to transfer miles into didn't really think about it.   Was just so happy to get the 1st class for a good deal. 

lee


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 27, 2011)

this can be done for all FF accounts. as long as 1 is a girl and 1 is a boy so you can make the change to first class and the kids go back to coach.


----------

